# Plasti dip Chameleon A4



## noly21 (Jul 24, 2012)

Some photos of my plasti dipped a4


----------



## killadelph908 (Jan 21, 2010)

Car looks sick!! Definitely feeling the chameleon look!!


----------



## noly21 (Jul 24, 2012)

killadelph908 said:


> Car looks sick!! Definitely feeling the chameleon look!!


thanks !


----------



## noly21 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------

